# Hanna Averland



## hanna_hkr (7. November 2008)

*Hexenkriegerin Playersheet*  04.01.09 


Realm: Averland
Name: *Hanna*
Rank:40
Rufrank: 61

_*Skillung *_

http://wardb.buffed.de/careerbuilder/caree...:8704:0:0:9:544

*Tatiken*

Rohe Gewalt  , Flankieren , Erhöter Schmerz , Tobendes Chaos

*Fähigkeiten*

Macht V
Schlagkraft II
Opportunist II
Zwergen-Fluch
Hochelfen-Fluch


*Waffen *

http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=640236
http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=640236

*Gear *

http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=421154
http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=421166
http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=421202
http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=434297
http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=434309
http://www.wardb.com/item.aspx?id=434789


*Stats *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GameFew*

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=0...Satpd2eDPJm.jpg

*Addons*

LibSlash , ActionBarColor , BuffThrottle , LibTargetInfo , wsct

*The Girl Next Cage*

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=0...gYTe4PdZBag.jpg

*61k XP*

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9996/hannaf010xl5.jpg

*Exploite Screens*

http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hannaf007jb9.jpg
http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hannaf008gs6.jpg
http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hannaf009vq6.jpg


----------



## Akyoshi (7. November 2008)

also einen Guide stell ich mir anders vor 

Stats posten kann ein jeder

Erfahrungen mitzuteilen ist wichtig nicht die hohen crits denn die hat ein jeder.

Außer ihr wollt hier eine P.... längen Vergleichsecke


----------



## hanna_hkr (7. November 2008)

btw ich fand es nicht für sinnvoll nen langen text noch zu schreiben welche 
fähigkeiten ich im fight gegen alle klassen use.
welchen support ich brauche oder welchen opening ich setze.aber ich denke
mal jeder der eine hkr spielt weiss 
bescheid wann er silence macht und wann nich.
oder brauchst du eine ausführliche erklärung wie du dich im rvr oder sz zuführen hast.


----------



## Alwina (7. November 2008)

hanna_hkr schrieb:


> btw ich fand es nicht für sinnvoll nen langen text noch zu schreiben welche
> fähigkeiten ich im fight gegen alle klassen use.
> welchen support ich brauche oder welchen opening ich setze.aber ich denke
> mal jeder der eine hkr spielt weiss
> ...



Also doch nichts anderes als ....-vergleich.
Denn genau das macht einen Guide aus.
Ein Guide ist für einen Newbie gedacht der noch keine Ahnung von der Klasse hat .
Aber vielleicht ist dir einfach nicht klar was der Begriff Guide bedeutet.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (8. November 2008)

Averland? ... ich fang mich an zu schämen! Wir von AV kennen keine Schwächen


----------



## foxmaster92 (9. November 2008)

hey dich kenn ich ausm bg^^

wobei mir die Skillung nicht gefällt, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache


----------



## affekind (26. November 2008)

@ Hanna : dickes GZ! schön mit ordlern absprechen dadurch dann ordentlich ruf farmen! so geht es auch....lächerlicher und peinlicher thread...


----------



## hanna_hkr (27. November 2008)

@ affenjunge ich find den thread schön und lustig.
aber der thread is für leute wie dich gedacht.mit bilder zum angucken usw.
wusste gar nicht das ganken verboten is.
stand doch in den patch notes oder?
nc !!!


achso und nen dicker gruß noch an meine DB lutscher


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

/close plz

Wohl der schwachsinnigste Thread seit langem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanna_hkr (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ifoko (11. Dezember 2008)

hanna_hkr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm die andere 40er Hexenkriegerin hat 4k Rps und selbst nur 800? Bei halb soviel DmgOutput und erheblichweniger Kills und Killstrikes.

Was hat Hanna für einen RR?

Very strange


----------



## Nevad (14. Dezember 2008)

Hanna,der größte Leecher und Buguser des Servers.. Dass man dich hier trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na,wie hat dir der Ban gefallen und freust du dich auf die nachfolgenden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,wer so dumm ist und gleich nach seiner Freilassung wieder Leute beleidigt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khargrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Hört mal auf Hanna rumzuhacken... keiner spendet mehr Ruf. 

Und RR ist heute noch 58 gewesen da gibt richtig was zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hanna von wann ist der Screen soviel bekommste doch jetzt nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godfather Himself (18. Dezember 2008)

Soso die Hanna.......was die meinen kleinen Maschinisten schon verprügelt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!
Macht böse schaden die Dame. Aber ich arbeite daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## hanna_hkr (19. Dezember 2008)

sollte mal überarbeiten doch etwas alt die stats und das gear ^^


----------



## softcake_orange (19. Dezember 2008)

hanna_hkr schrieb:


> *Hexenkriegerin Playersheet*
> 
> 
> Realm: Averland
> ...




Kotz und /close!

Opferklasse, keine Lobby, keine Daseinsberechtigung. Fallen um wie die Fliegen, weil sie stets da rumhampeln, wo sie nix verloren haben. Also wenn schon so ne überflüssige Klasse wie nen leichten Nahkämpfer, dann doch lieber Hexenjäger, der viel flexibler und gefährlicher ist. Oder lieber gleich die No.1 spielen, Weißer Löwe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Über die Nu**en der Zerstörung kann man doch nur lachen...


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (20. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Opferklasse, keine Lobby, keine Daseinsberechtigung. Fallen um wie die Fliegen, weil sie stets da rumhampeln, wo sie nix verloren haben. Also wenn schon so ne überflüssige Klasse wie nen leichten Nahkämpfer, dann doch lieber Hexenjäger, der viel flexibler und gefährlicher ist. Oder lieber gleich die No.1 spielen, Weißer Löwe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jemals eine Hexenkriegerin auch nur angefasst? Spiel die mal, dann wirst du sehen, dass sie nicht im geringsten überflüssig ist. 

Oder war das ironisch gemeint....? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (20. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Kotz und /close!
> 
> Opferklasse, keine Lobby, keine Daseinsberechtigung. Fallen um wie die Fliegen, weil sie stets da rumhampeln, wo sie nix verloren haben. Also wenn schon so ne überflüssige Klasse wie nen leichten Nahkämpfer, dann doch lieber Hexenjäger, der viel flexibler und gefährlicher ist. Oder lieber gleich die No.1 spielen, Weißer Löwe!
> 
> ...



Über deine Ausdrucksweise kann man auch nur lachen. :>


----------



## Canossaa (31. Dezember 2008)

diese klasse gehört meiner meinung nach genauso generft wie der Feuerzauberer damals...wer diese Klasse zockt wählt den I-Win-Button

und zu hanna sag ich nur : alles was an negatives hier über sie/ihn berichtet wird ist wahr und bestätigt sich jeden tag von neuen...kickban pls xD


----------



## D132 (31. Dezember 2008)

Gut ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich über Hannas Verurteilungen von wegen bug-ausnutzen was beitragen kann weil ich einfach nichts in die Richtung weiß. Wenn es so sein sollte schäme dich Hanna, aber ich muss sagen Hanna ist eine Gefahr die nicht zu verachten ist erst. Neulich waren wir zu 3 unterwegs und ich hab als einziger überlebt und das auch nur knapp da ich halt weiß wie mein BW eingesetzt werden muss um sowas zu überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schaden der von Hanna ausgeht ist halt verdammt hoch fast schon zu hoch.
Aber Hanna ich hoffe du erinnerst dich an den BW der dich neulich gegrillt hat auf baldiges Wiedergrillen*alles in Flammen steck*


----------



## hanna_hkr (3. Januar 2009)

flame or fame !!! ka was alle behaupten wasn fürn bug using bitte ? müsst ihr mich mal aufklären.
und meine wortwahl is selten mal lady´s like.aber auch mit guten grund.wenn ich leute von 
destruktive brut und das andere gesocks sehe kommt mir schon etwas kotze hoch.MR. Pefekte gilde haben krasse leute bla bla bla neid steht euch nicht zu gute.

stehts mal so für das neue jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen nich so arrogant zu sein.
btw status wird mal die tage geupdatet.


----------



## myadictivo (3. Januar 2009)

der sinn dieses threads erschließt sich mir trotzdem immer noch nicht. dann mach ich mal mit

aelfoi averland
level 20
rr ? kein schimmer

ich box aber alle level 3 ordler mit einem schlag weg, wenn ich mich zum spass ins startgebiet der nulpen stell..ich bin imba,toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanna_hkr (3. Januar 2009)

der thread is für meine anhänger gedacht die mich lieben,verehren,bewundern und mich hassen.
ich bin nich imba sondern i´m the best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (3. Januar 2009)

Und du bist 12.


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (3. Januar 2009)

Lieber 12 und imba, als gewisse Averlander Ordler die rumwhinen und schon inGame anwispern oder Foren-Massages schreiben nur weil sie gegen einen kein Brot haben... 
In diesem Threat gibts gewisse Pos(t)er die sollten lieber den Schnabel halten weil Sie durchwegs nur die Foren zuplappern und von nix ne Ahnung haben ....  ^^ ... das sind genau dieselben die behaupten das die HK nen Stoffikiller oder ne Glaskanone ist. 

Hough!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feitosa (4. Januar 2009)

Hanna hat sich eindeutig die Dummkopfkrone aufgesetzt - du hast sie dir verdient!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( ps: wärst du mal the best  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   in der schule gewesen, wärst heut net so beschränkt oder was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich meine damit: in deinem Kopf trommelt der Affe )

Das Schlusshighlight war Schatzchen, kein deut besser und das bewiesendermaßen in anderen Threads, danke für diesen Bestätigungspost! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mehr kann man leider nicht sagen weil man sein Niveau sofort in Keller wirtschaften würden wenn man sich mit den beiden auch nur auf eine Diskusion einlässt.

also sag ich mal - herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.

Feitosa


----------



## hanna_hkr (4. Januar 2009)

status update 04.01.09


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (4. Januar 2009)

... und der mit den meisten Smilies gewinnt !!


----------



## Hepha (6. Januar 2009)

Ahhh der Hanna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Feind der auf meiner Liste gaaanz oben steht, neben Marfah aber ein sehr ernstzunehmender Gegner!
Wobei Marfah ohne seine Heiler ein gar nichts ist.
Was ich nur sehr schade finde ist, dass man dich leider selten alleine vortrifft. Wie die meisten Destros...
gruß 
Mennelaya


----------



## Godfather Himself (8. Januar 2009)

Man trifft sie/ihn eigentlich öfters alleine! Eine der wenigen wie ich finde! 

@ Hanna: Trägst Du das Dunkeltrost-Set?


----------



## hanna_hkr (8. Januar 2009)

ja aber nur bis zum 3ten set boni rest des gears is mixed wachposten / eroberer


----------



## Godfather Himself (8. Januar 2009)

hanna_hkr schrieb:


> ja aber nur bis zum 3ten set boni rest des gears is mixed wachposten / eroberer



Kannst Du mir verraten wie groß der Zeitaufwand für das Dunkeltrost-Set ist! Ist doch komplett PVE oder?


----------



## hanna_hkr (8. Januar 2009)

mach paar runs in den city inis greif dir paar wachposten sets ab für die wards und abgehts nach lost vale.


----------



## Godfather Himself (8. Januar 2009)

Und wie lange muß man s dann in lost vale rumeiern?


----------



## Rayon (8. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir verraten wie groß der Zeitaufwand für das Dunkeltrost-Set ist! Ist doch komplett PVE oder?


Ja, ist komplett PvE mit einigen knackigen Bossen die nur selten gelegt wurden (bzw. mit Bugusing). Das Wachposten-Set sollte im Vergleich relativ fix gehen.


----------



## softcake_orange (9. Januar 2009)

Feitosa schrieb:


> Hanna hat sich eindeutig die Dummkopfkrone aufgesetzt - du hast sie dir verdient!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hahaaaaaaaa! Gute Antwort! Aber mal ehrlich, was genau erwartet man schon von Hexenkriegerinnen? 
Und Schätzchen hat den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl nicht mal gerafft...

Ich freu mich schon auf das offizielle Hexenkriegerinnen Froum, dass zu meiner Belustigung hoffentlich genauso asi werden wird, wie das Schurken Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (9. Januar 2009)

Nicht verallgemeinern ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand das Schurken-Forum immer nett, vorallem die IRC-Kontakte die man dadurch getroffen hat mit einigen Namenhaften Leuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acastus (10. Januar 2009)

> ( ps: wärst du mal the best victory.gif victory.gif victory.gif in der schule gewesen, wärst heut net so beschränkt oder was auch immer clap.gif
> ich meine damit: in deinem Kopf trommelt der Affe )



hahahaha , der spruch ist jutt mit dem affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das beste was es in diesem thread überhaupt gibt ^^. 


mFg Acastus


----------



## Clashmaniac (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn man sowas loliges wie ne stealth dd klasse spielt will man eh nicht gemocht werden.
Ist wohl in jedem Mmorpg die pissigste Klasse.
Und ihr springt wie die Lemminge auf jeden scheiss an, halt ka was ihr damit bezweckt.

Zum post, nette stats. Schade das kein Chaosbarbar/Wl mal damit kontert das ers übertrumpft, anstatt neidisch rumzumotzen, denn warum sonst müllt ihr alle so rum?


----------



## Rayon (11. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas loliges wie ne stealth dd klasse spielt will man eh nicht gemocht werden.


Na, wenn du das sagst...


----------



## Clashmaniac (11. Januar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Na, wenn du das sagst...



Ich habe ja auch ahnung.


----------



## zadros (12. Januar 2009)

hanna_hkr schrieb:


> *Hexenkriegerin Playersheet*  04.01.09
> 
> 
> Realm: Averland
> ...



Hose wieder zu machen bitte, das mini winni will keiner sehen ... ist ja widerlich!


----------



## Morainne (12. Januar 2009)

Hanna ich will ein Kind von dir!!!!


----------



## Wunde (12. Januar 2009)

Wunde was here  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2009)

Hanna, ich will dich mal töten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was treibst du dich eigentlich immer in userem Allianzts herum?


----------



## Wunde (18. Januar 2009)

Hehe, du bist mir ja eine ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal, ich werd noch mein equip verbessern und bisschen im rufrang lvln und dann sehen wir uns nochmal. Mal schaun ob ich dich dann auchmal zuerst seh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber eines muß ich dir lassen, deine klasse beherrscht du ganz gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanna_hkr (20. Januar 2009)

******


----------



## kalksack (20. Januar 2009)

Sehr belustigend.

Hanna du bist so eine richtige Nachtjacke...unfassbar...


----------



## myadictivo (20. Januar 2009)

ui..der GM sollte mal grundkurs deutsch pauken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (20. Januar 2009)

kannste mal sehen.
haste gestern wohl wieder bösen kram getan wa?


----------



## Micum (20. Januar 2009)

hmm und was stand denn nun in der tollen mail drin, die er dir geschrieben hat? *neugierig bin*


----------



## hanna_hkr (21. Januar 2009)

2 tage her und immer noch keine email bekommen.^^


----------



## Wunde (22. Januar 2009)

nen Bann? was treibste nur, daß du nen Bann bekommst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wäre wirklich enttäuscht wenn mir meine spätere (dauert halt noch bisschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Revenge von einem Bann genommen werden sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagra (5. Februar 2009)

Kann es eigentlich sein dass du an ADS oder so leidest kleiner TE ?
Selten son schwachsinn gelesen echt.
Sry aber das musste ich auch ma sagen.


----------



## Yronnyn (5. Februar 2009)

Leichen schändet man nicht.


----------



## Ocian (5. Februar 2009)

Wer sich nun noch fragt, warum zu ist, kann mir eine PN schicken.

Auch im WAR Forum gelten unsere Verhalltensregeln.


----------

